# Oil full of gas



## Kevin74 (Dec 9, 2016)

Hi all, new here, and just bought a craftsman blower. It is a Husqvarna made blower with the 291 cc LCT engine. Ran fine when I bought it. Got home tonight, it fired right up, went to blow snow, made it 10 ft and quit. Pulled it back to garage, fill tank with fuel, put a heat gun on the carb, thinking it may be a little froze, and started up again. Ran for 15 secs quit and won't start again. So, I pulled the oil dip stick, and the oil came flying out, thin, and mixed with gas. I am not a mechanic, but can do normal maintenance stuff. So, what is this? Is my motor blown? Do I take it back to where I got it? Or can I fix it? Input would be great, thanks,

Kevin


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

change the oil and fix the carb, sounds like the float needle isnt shutting off the fuel. with any luck your engine will be ok.


----------



## Kevin74 (Dec 9, 2016)

Ok, will give this a go in the morning. Are the carbs complicated? Had carbs off sleds and quads and bikes apart before, done the basics, jets, carb cleaner, etc. I usually run seafoam in everything I own. I did crank this machine over with the electric start a bit trying to get it to go. Hopefully no harm done! Thanks for your input


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

if you just bought this blower from sears take it back, don't do anything. let them fix or replace it


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

Kevin74 said:


> Ok, will give this a go in the morning. Are the carbs complicated? Had carbs off sleds and quads and bikes apart before, done the basics, jets, carb cleaner, etc. I usually run seafoam in everything I own. I did crank this machine over with the electric start a bit trying to get it to go. Hopefully no harm done! Thanks for your input


the carb is as basic as it gets......take pics of the linkages tho.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

detdrbuzzard said:


> if you just bought this blower from sears take it back, don't do anything. let them fix or replace it


+1 on taking it back in its current state & condition (crankcase still full of fuel.)

I'd insist that they replace due to wear-and-tear on the engine from insufficient lubrication.


----------



## Kevin74 (Dec 9, 2016)

It is not a new blower, I bought it used. Should I be concerned about damage to piston, sleeve and rings


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

Kevin74 said:


> It is not a new blower, I bought it used. Should I be concerned about damage to piston, sleeve and rings


You will probably be ok. Just drain and re fill with a good 5w-30 oil. Take the pictures as recommended. Those carbs can be a bit of a paint to get off. the plastic shielding is a real pain.


----------

